# Help



## Pitzi (Mar 15, 2003)

About 5 days ago I finished my 3 months course on Nexiam 40 to cure my acid reflux. I have been feeling quite well and I dont have any symptoms of the freflux coming back, so it seems like its cured. Problem is that since yesterday evening I have terrible lower abdominal cramps,malformed(loose) stool and lot and lot of gas What could be the connection between the stomach acid level being returned to normal and my IBS getting worse??remember that i have been for the past 12 months on Esomeprazole to firstly cure my ulcers and secondly the acid reflux, which have both been cured, but why the IBS flareup??I would appreciate any info/suggestion as my doctor is on leave for 2 weeks and I dont know who to turn to and the pain/gas is very bad


----------

